# Join MPEX for Landscape Basics with Jeff Leimbach from Canon on November 2, 2022, and get access to exclusive Canon deals



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

> MPEX is hosting an event with Jeff Leimbach from Canon focused on landscape photography. For those that register, you’ll get the bonus of exclusive discounts on Canon gear.
> 
> Date and time
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 1, 2022)

It is nice to see something like this on Canon Rumors


----------



## john1970 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you for posting this link. Would be great if the site would make more post with similar content (e.g. link to free classes).


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 2, 2022)

Too bad I cannot register. I am based in Ital but today even with a fast 130mb/sec connection, when I try to register for the free ticket, the Evenbrite page will go into a virtual spin forever.... Maybe someone is so kind to register and share the video tutorial please?


----------

